# Swedish adventure racer Bjorn Rydvall diagnosed with T1D



## Copepod (May 6, 2015)

Swedish athlete Bjorn Rydvall of Team Haglofs Silva is a well known international adventure racer. He has recently been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes.

http://www.arsweden.se/news/bjorn-diagnosed-with-type-1-diabetes/
http://www.arsweden.se/team/bjorn-rydvall/

I've been at some of the same adventure races, mountain marathons etc at Bjorn over the years, so I hope he'll continue to compete, and that we'll meet again.


----------

